# UBER sued for 500 million



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/australian-lawyers-taking-500-million-142543421.html

Taxi Drivers are suing the UBER for 500 million. If they come out successful,

1) Would UBER be banned from Australia? 
2) How would it affect us?

Thanks


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Gee I hope you keep on top of other news more than this .. old story with heaps of threads discussing it

What interested me in that story was that a Senior Associate was the spokesperson for MB .... $500m and a partner doesn't get interested enough to speak so leaves it to a mid-level worker bee


----------



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

RoboRider said:


> Gee I hope you keep on top of other news more than this .. old story with heaps of threads discussing it


They have a chance of winning the case cuz Maurice Blackburn has a high probability of winning.
What we should worry about is how would it affect the UBER DRIVERS.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Taxi drivers aren’t suing Uber they are suing the government


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Taxi drivers aren't suing Uber they are suing the government


In the words of Maurice Blackburn itself:

*Uber class action for taxi drivers*

Maurice Blackburn is conducting a class action against Uber on behalf of participants in the taxi, hire-car, limousine and charter vehicle industry.

(https://www.mauriceblackburn.com.au/current-class-actions/uber-class-action/)


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry. I miss herd the news


----------

